# Get a job first or apply for PR/TWP first



## blackfist (Sep 4, 2011)

I apologize for asking a question that has probably been answered many times over, but I'm a little confused about what my first steps should be in moving to Canada.

A little background: I work in IT in the United States. I grew up and currently live in Minnesota so I'm not unfamiliar with harsh winters but expect that Canadian winters would be worse. I would like to continue working in higher ed, so I'm trying to find an IT job with any reasonably sized University in Canada. We're not picky about location, since we really just want to get some international exposure. But we want to keep our options open in case we really like it there and decide we want to stay for a very long time. Also, right now I live close enough to Canada that it wouldn't be too difficult for me to go on several job interviews around the country.

It seems like there are two routes I could go. I can apply for PR, but since IT is not on THE LIST it sounds unlikely that I would get it. But I think that having PR would make it easier to get a job.

So should I try to find a job instead and hope that they are willing to go through the process of asking for a LMO and get a TWP? I can imagine that employers are hesitant to do that, but I also would imagine that Universities are used to having more international applicants to it might not be unusual.

So what do you think? Get a job offer and then start immigration paperwork, or start immigration paperwork and then look for a job?


----------



## roundfoot (Jul 11, 2010)

I am sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong but my understanding is that if you occupation is not on the list then you can't begin the visa process without a job offer for which your potential employer would need a LMO. So as I see it you only have one option...


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

As roundfoot says, you really only have one option.


----------



## blackfist (Sep 4, 2011)

OK, thanks. I understand that it can take a while for a LMO to get processed and approved. Are many employers willing to go through that? Is not being on THE LIST kind of a kiss of death?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

blackfist said:


> OK, thanks. I understand that it can take a while for a LMO to get processed and approved. Are many employers willing to go through that? Is not being on THE LIST kind of a kiss of death?


No, many people immigrate on a LMO/TWP.


----------

